# Car share in London



## LondonDriver529 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey,

I am ready to pay up to £600 a month to share a car. 8-10 hours a day. So we can split working day.

I am looking for an uber driver who has a car and wants to share it with me.

I don't have a PCO license yet. Waiting for one.

I am european 35 years old and my license are all clear.


----------

